# Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie



## Sommersprosse (1. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hab schon viel im Internet gestöbert, bin aber nicht fündig geworden.
Wir möchten einen ca. 400 m² Naturteich ohne Folie durch Grundwasserfreilegung anlegen. Alle Vorarbeiten sind erledigt. Form und Größe steht - es fehlt quasi nur noch der Teichaushub.

Nun meine Fragen:

Wie sollte der Teichaufbau aussehen (eine einfache Kuhle ist doch sicherlich falsch)?
Wie tief sollte der tiefste Punkt sein?
Wie sollte der Teichgrund beschaffen sein? Bleibt der Sand oder muss Kies o.ä. ausgebracht werden?
Wie sieht der Uferaufbau -befestigung aus?
Was muss man sonst noch beachten? 
Gibt es zu dem Thema gute Bücher zum Schlaulesen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Armin501 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie*

Hallo, sei gegrüßt in diesem Forum,

wie tief musst du buddeln bis Grundwasser kommt?
Das ist doch das Wichtigste, was vorher geklärt werden muss.


Gruß Armin


----------



## Sommersprosse (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie*

Hallo!

Bei ca. 1,5 m kommt das Grundwasser. Wir haben die Teichfläche plus 3 Meter Rand auf ca. 1,2 Meter abgesenkt. Es fehlt jetzt also nur noch der Teichaushub an sich.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie*

Da fehlt uns ein Bissel die Vorstellung   .... verstehen wir das richtig, dass Du eine grosse Fläche des Areals auf 1,2m Tiefe ausgegraben hast, um dann von da den Teich auszuheben? Vielleicht kannst Du das ja anhand einiger Bilder verdeutlichen (oder verstehen nur wir das wieder zu langsam  )

Wenn dem so ist, ist das eine klasse Idee, bei Eurem hohen Grundwasserstand. Wir fragen uns da nur, wenn wir an unseren Brunnen denken, ist der Grundwasserstand über das Jahr immer gleich? Bei uns variiert der Stand stark in den Jahreszeiten. Im Frühjahr bis Frühsommer bei ca. 3m, im Spätsommer und Herbst bei ca. 5m (wenn der Sommer so weitergeht bleibts bestimmt bei 3m   ). Auch auch viel kleinere Schwankungen des Grundwasserspiegels würden dann zum "Überlaufen" bzw. sehr hohen Uferrändern führen.

Zu Deinen Fragen gibt es hier im Forum einen Bereich, der Fachbeiträge heisst, dort werden fast alle Deine Fragen behandelt, wenn auch für Folienteiche. Aber die Tiefe des Teiches und die Form der Ufer, die Zonen der verschiedenen Wassertiefen, die Frage des Substrates etc. sind u.E. durchaus auf Deinen Teich übertragbar. 

Für die speziellen Fragen eines Teiches ohne Folie oder Schale meldet sich hoffentlich (bestimmt  ) noch ein Experte hier zu Wort.

Dir wünschen wir weiterhin viel Spass und viel Erfolg mit dem Teichbauprojekt


----------



## Sommersprosse (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie*

Hallo!

Wir leben hier ziemlich ländlich und haben daher viel Platz . Obwohl eigentlich mitten im Ort haben wir knapp einen Hektar Grundstücksfläche. Daher war die "Umgestaltung" von der Wiese zur zukünftigen Teichlandschaft auch nicht weiter schwierig. Unser Nachbar hat einen Radlader und hat uns sehr geholfen. 

Ihr habt Euch das schon richtig vorgestellt. Wir haben eine Fläche von ca. 30 x 30 Meter um 1,2 Metern abgesenkt (nicht so "ruppig" sondern mit Gefälle). Unser Grundwasserspiegel ist sehr stabil. Wir haben einen Brunnen, in dem man dies beobachten kann. Selbst im trockensten Sommer ist er kaum abgefallen, zur nassen Jahreszeit auch nicht großartig gestiegen. Von daher müsste eigentlich alles klappen.

Es fehlt jetzt nur noch der Teich "an sich" und die entsprechende Ufergestaltung. Zur Sauerstoffanreicherung (und natürlich fürs Auge) planen wir einen Bachlauf. Ein Foto ist momentan schwierig (Kamera und Laptop reden nicht mehr miteinander), wird aber noch nachgeliefert. Hoffentlich könnt Ihr es Euch trotzdem vorstellen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Annett (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie*

Hallo "Sommersprosse",

ich schließe mich Ludwig an.... schau mal in die Fachbeiträge unter "Das richtige Teichprofil" u.a.
Bezüglich Bodengrund weiß ich leider nicht, wie der gewachsene Grund aussieht. Ab 1,2m Tiefe sollte in den meisten Gegenden Dtl. der Mutterboden verschwunden sein. Für die Pflanzen reicht ein rein mineralisches Substrat.... am besten macht sich ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm. Evtl. findet Ihr ja genau das beim Ausheben des Teiches und könnt einiges davon für den Teich beiseite legen?!

Bachlauf zur Sauerstoffanreicherung könnt Ihr weitestgehend vergessen. Die Sättigung hört bei 100% auf... wenn Ihr keinen Überbesatz im Teich habt und viele Unterwasserpflanzen darin wachsen lasst, dann könnt Ihr auf jegliche Hilfsmittel verzichten.
Jedes größere "Plätschern und Blubbern" treibt das für die UW-Pflanzen wichtige CO2 aus - und sie kümmern dann irgendwann nur noch.
Erst gestern stand an anderer Stelle "ein Bachlauf ist was fürs Auge und trägt eher mehr Nährstoffe ein als aus".
Wenn Ihr allerdings so ein großes Grundstück habt, könntet Ihr den Bachlauf auch bis zum Haus/Terrasse holen und dort noch einen kleineren Folienteich anlegen. Speißung erfolgt dann vom großen Teich aus per Pumpe. 
Vielleicht ist das ja ne Überlegung wert?  

Wenn die Kamera nicht mit dem Lappi will, dann zeichne doch mal ne Skizze im Paint. Das hat jeder Windowsrechner unter "Programme" mit dabei. 

Viel Erfolg bei der weiteren Planung und dann beim Bau.
Über Fotos würden wir uns wirklich sehr freuen, auch wenn wir überhaupt nicht neugierig sind. :__ nase: 


P.S.: Ein richtiger Name zum ansprechen wäre echt schöner als der Nick.


----------



## Sommersprosse (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie*

Hallo,

hat ein bisschen gedauert aber nun hab ich die Bilder auf den Laptop. Vielleicht kann man sich das dann besser vorstellen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal vorab für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Neuanlage eines Naturteiches ohne Folie*

*wow, das ist ja riesig !!!*

Momentan erinnert das allerdings fatal an die von uns so sehr geliebten Bunker auf dem Golfplatz : . Aber so wie es auf dem Bild aussieht, scheint das Gründstück ja auch nicht viel kleiner zu sein  

Bei so viel Platz kann man natürlich sehr schön und grosszügig gestalten. Weiterhin viel Spass dabei.


----------

